# Free trade over the Atlantic, a win or a loss?



## Peerke (Sep 3, 2014)

Just curious if someone can shine a light on the free trade agreements between US/Canada and the EU. Will this mean the Canon gear will be cheaper in Europe 8) or more expensive in the US/Canada :'(?

Is there free trade between US and Canada? If so, did that drop/raise prices in one of the countries?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 3, 2014)

Canon is a Japanese company. Items coming to the US, Canada, or Europe are all imported from Japan, and therefore not subject to trade agreements within or between North America and/or Europe.


----------



## Peerke (Sep 3, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon is a Japanese company. Items coming to the US, Canada, or Europe are all imported from Japan, and therefore not subject to trade agreements within or between North America and/or Europe.



Understood, but now I have to pay in Euro's what on the other side are dollars. If I can order in US/Canada without import taxes, just like I can buy stuff within the EU, I know where I will order my Canon stuff.

Just curious if this will cause a price drop in the EU, because otherwise people will order on the other side, or prices in the US/Canada will rise, because ....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 4, 2014)

Buying from the US if you're in Europe (or vice versa, though why??) isn't 'trade' per se. If you personally import something, you're responsible for import duties and applicable taxes (VAT). AFAIK, there's no honest way around that. 

It still might be cheaper to buy from the US, even with import duties.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 4, 2014)

With the weaker Yen, it is probably a good time to import from Japan, or from Hong Kong. Here in the USA, there are a lot of ebay sellers selling Asian imports at low prices, mostly due to the strong dollar.

The dollar is getting stronger recently which means better deals elsewhere.


----------

